# It's like becoming a parent...



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Today I was out and about, watching dogs and their owners and I started thinking about what a "newbie" I really am to the concept of owning a large dog. I was thinking things like: where am I going to get him to poop? How do I keep poop from happening all over my yard when I want kids to play in the grass? How often am I gonna have to clean up POOP for the next 15 years? How do I teach my dog manners when I take him out? What do I do if a kid runs over and starts grabbing at my dog? How much and what kinds of food will I feed him? When will I start training him to do things? What do I do if he starts humping things? When do I get him fixed? etc etc...

And I realized that wow, this is a lot like becoming a parent. I have five kids of my own and have helped raise a few others (foster care etc) so someone could hand me a newborn or a baby or a toddler tomorrow and I would be confident on just about everything. I *know* how to care for children. No worries. Yet caring for a dog?? I get all nervous wondering if I will do a good enough job.

Funny that I am not inhibited by poopy diapers or potty training a child, but thinking about walking a German Shepherd and "what do I do with his huge load of poo in a baggie while we finish our walk" sends me into a panic. (With a toy sized dog this stuff has been pretty easy).

It's a good thing I am waiting 6 months to a year to get a GSD because I have a heck of a lot to learn!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I love your posts! By the time baby puppy comes home you will be an expert. 

You can train your dog to potty in one are osf the yard. My dogs generally keep ther potty in the far corner and they taught themselves that. I pick up poop twice daily but I also have 3. If you go out and clean once a day you should be okay, unless you have a poo eater, then it is everytime they poo get it fast before they do! 

You will be fine if you apply good human parenting skills. it is really not that much different. Dogs like kids need boundaries and rules and consistent behavior on our part.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

That's so wonderful that your being responsible.







We need more "newbie" people like you who do their research and wait for the right time, WTG!


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

There's so much to consider, isn't there? I've had Khyber for over 2 years now and I'm still learning things. It's really a continual learning process, I think. Thank goodness for this forum, right?! I have to commend you for doing all your homework well ahead of bring a puppy home. You're in a much better place than a lot of people!

For the poo question, you might consider getting a small backpack or similar bag that goes with you each time you walk. Designate one of the outside compartments for carrying poop bags. I've got one for my dog that's a messenger bag and I use the outside zippered compartment for this purpose. I have a roll of poop bags and a couple back up rolls(because I run out a lot quicker than I think I will). On the trails we use, trash cans are pretty sparse and I just don't want to carry that thing in my hand for two miles!

I also have in my bag acouple frisbees, balls, a chuck-it handle attached with a carabiner, a LED beacon on the front and back for nighttime visibility, a flashlight, a full waterbottle, a collapsible water bowl and treats. Sounds like a diaper bag, huh? I'm prepared for every contingency.







This really is like having a toddler!

I wish every potential puppy owner would think things out like you are! I'll bet you'll be a pro in no time.


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Sounds like when the time is right, you'll make a great dog parent. It's great that you're thinking about all this now and learning as much as you can. I wish more people would do that.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I've had dogs all my life, but not big ones until about 3 years ago. It is *definitely* re-learning dogs all over again.

Here's a tip for your backyard cleanup - get a box of latex gloves, I get mine at Walgreens. Save your plastic shopping bags. I use one glove to clean up the yard, usually every 2-3 days. Put the pooh in one bag and slide off the glove inside out and drop that in then tie it up, then drop it into a 2nd bag, tie it up and drop it into a 3rd bag and tie it up. Two bags wasn't enough to keep my trashcan area from being stinky, three bags did the trick. 

Since I started feeding no-grain food and now even better since our move to dehydrated raw ... the pooh is 99% of the time very easy to pick up "logs" ... no more puddle-poop from the dry/canned stuff.

I commend you for doing your homework and thinking ahead. I was one of those "I've had dogs all my life" people who never in a million years thought there would be a difference. A dog is a dog, right? HAH! WRONG! I was faced with "what to do" about many things after the big furkids came into my life. Being that GSD's are what they are, I also faced learning about protective dogs, the GSD personality itself (which was a real eye opener with my male!) dog behavior, GSD behavior and a lot of other stuff that I never once even thought of. 

You can be proud of yourself for doing what you're doing


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Deb is right: feed the dog raw and his poop will shrink in size. No kidding. A few weeks on raw and he will be pooping out nuggets a Sheltie will be proud of


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks all! This is very important to me because once I get that pup, that pup is mine and is not going anywhere so I feel I have to do my part to make sure this all works out and we are all happy (dog included!) 

Maybe I should post in the raw feeding area sometime but for now, just one Q: isn't there a risk of bacteria/salmonella if the dog is eating raw in a house where kids are playing? I mean, it seems the dog would get raw chicken or whatever on their fur, mouth, paws, the floor maybe? And then a child might get sick. I am a freak about sanitizing the counters after I prep raw meat, that's why I ask!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

On the perennial topic of dog crap --- You pick it up in the bag and carry it with you. If you come to a public receptical, you place the bag there. Otherwise you bring it home with you. 

At home, you clean up after the dog promptly. 

At home I use a poop scooper where one bag will hold many days worth of "product." On walks I use one bag. If the smell bothers me, I would dedicate a small trash can to hold dog "bi product". I'd do this because I try to minimize the number of plastic bags I send to the dump. (Oh yeah tell me about it with a puppy!)


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Have someone already mentioned that GSDs shed a LOT year round and blow their coats twice a year? A good vacuum is a must.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I have a Dyson


----------



## wakefield622 (Aug 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: cassadee7Today I was out and about, watching dogs and their owners and I started thinking about what a "newbie" I really am to the concept of owning a large dog. I was thinking things like: where am I going to get him to poop? How do I keep poop from happening all over my yard when I want kids to play in the grass? How often am I gonna have to clean up POOP for the next 15 years? How do I teach my dog manners when I take him out? What do I do if a kid runs over and starts grabbing at my dog? How much and what kinds of food will I feed him? When will I start training him to do things? What do I do if he starts humping things? When do I get him fixed? etc etc...
> 
> And I realized that wow, this is a lot like becoming a parent. I have five kids of my own and have helped raise a few others (foster care etc) so someone could hand me a newborn or a baby or a toddler tomorrow and I would be confident on just about everything. I *know* how to care for children. No worries. Yet caring for a dog?? I get all nervous wondering if I will do a good enough job.
> 
> ...


I am so glad you posted! I have two kids...4 and 2 years old. And we got Mandy in Aug/Sept. She is now five months old. We went through so much in the beg and it was HARD to say the least!! She had a UTI and that really pushed back with potty training. And you are so right...if I were to have another baby..today no problem! But, dogs especially GSD's are so different!

As far as a spot to potty with children. We have a "pen" set up with two small fence panels and she has been trained to go in the pen. Since training her this way there is no poop in the yard whatsoever! And we don't have to worry about the kids stepping in it!


----------



## wakefield622 (Aug 17, 2009)

Also, we switched Mandy from Iams to Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy Food and her poops are much less, smaller and less smelly!


----------



## JulieAG (Nov 9, 2008)

Huge kudos to raw feeding when







is concerned! Its TINY and it turns white. And eventually will just crumble. As far as bacteria/salmonella, several people on the board feed/prepare raw and have never had an issue. There are many basic ways you can minimize/eliminate the risk, such as feeding in the crate or even teaching your pup to leave his food IN the bowl. That has made raw feeding so much easier for me. Dogs are very good at cleaning up after themselves! And obviously wipe down counters and wash your hands after preparing their meals. But anyways, as you're doing your research definitely take the time to check out the raw section here. There is a ton of great info there. Good luck!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

having a puppy is just like having a young child.
actually having a puppy is worst because a puppy
can move around rapidly. now after a few months
a puppy listens to you much better than a child.

i didn't like cleaning up my childrens poop
and i really don't like cleaning up after my dog, yucks.

now with my dog he stopped going in the
house after a week. my children didn't.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

It never ends...I was on the phone arranging vet appointments for this month (Duncan's laser therpy, Anna's yearly) and my coworkers laugh when they walk by...listening to me making my "kids" doctors appointments!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: cassadee7I have a Dyson












I was going to recommend you go out and buy that Dyson you always wanted!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: cassadee7I have a Dyson


Oh yeah, Baby DYSON rocks!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't have kids, and I do not hold my dogs on the same level as children, but very often my mom tells me that I am overprepared for kids! Especially when I tell her about the messes (mud, poop, you name it...) that my dogs have made.


----------

